# Mature Roleplaying on the IC boards?



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 4, 2003)

Currently we are running a PbP Vampire game that seems to be going quiet nicelly. There has been some talk about branching off, and I even suggested running a Sabbat game.

Now, anyone who knows anything about Vampire can tell you that a group of immortal monsters who have made a conscious effort to reject their humanity can do some pretty disturbing things.

Eric's Grandmother may not approve of such things.

My question is how far the rules concerning Eric's Grandmother can be stretched in the "Talking the Talk" and "Playing the Game" boards.

I've seen a few threads with ratings on them, such as PG13 or Rated R. If we rate our threads, is it permissible to stretch the "Eric's Grandmother" rule? Within reason of course. I'm not a fan of gratuitous violance and profane language, but I think it can be used in a mature manner.

Again, let me make myself clear. I'm not talking about childish South Park style vulgarity. But if we are playing serious characters who worship evil gods, or voluntarily foresake their humanity, they may be rather naughty indeed.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 4, 2003)

I rate my threads if it contains mature subject matter such as alot of cursing within character (like the ex-gang members in my GoT game), violence like the murders that happen, topics such as racism, etc...that happen.   This is to let people who don't want to see things like that know that they shouldn't read it.

My threads don't contain stuff like gratuitous violence or sex scenes, etc., but they do deal with mature subject matter.

I was wondering about how our Vampire game would go myself because of Cate's embrace...what that might be like since it is sort of a violent-erotic thing, an embrace that is.

I'd like to know what the rules about games like that are on the boards myself.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 5, 2003)

KitanaVorr, I'm not sure whether our admins know what you mean by "embrace" and what's so bad about it. 

So it's probably a good idea to point out that "the Embrace," in Vampire, refers to the process of turning a human into a vampire.


----------



## hong (Mar 5, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *I was wondering about how our Vampire game would go myself because of Cate's embrace...what that might be like since it is sort of a violent-erotic thing, an embrace that is.
> *




SUBSCIRBE


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 5, 2003)

Curious myself on the subject, as I am a player in the game myself.


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 5, 2003)

hong said:
			
		

> *SUBSCIRBE *




LOL!  Kitana, you got Hong so excited he forgot how to spell


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 5, 2003)

LOL!!


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 5, 2003)

Bump. I didn't want this to slide off the front page without the Mods seeing it and giving us some input.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 6, 2003)

Folks, I can't possibly answer this without knowing what it is you want to be able to say/post.

Best thing to do is to email one of the mods or admins witha  list, and we'll take it case-by-case and get back to you.  As it is, I have no idea what is is you're asking for.


----------



## garyh (Mar 6, 2003)

As a player in Kit's "Gangs of Texas" game, I'm familiar with at least the non-Vampiric stuff of which she speaks.  

My inclination is to be a little looser with the Eric's Grandmother rule in the PtG and TtT forums.  However, I would suggest two things be required for such games:

1 - That the recruitment be clear about the subject matter and tone so that no one playing is suprised, and likewise the OOC and IC threads are clearly labeled so that those stumblng by know what's up.

2 - That the IC mods (myself and creamsteak) be informed when such a game begins so we can keep an eye on it and ask the DM to cut back a bit if it goes "too far" - which requires bot hjudgement on our parts and people being willing to live with that judgement.

The second only works if there are just a handful of "mature" games - I can't speak for creamy, but I don't want to have to follow along with a couple dozen naughty games.

All that said, I'm willing to let the veteran Supermod's have the final say.  I could understand if they're concerned this might spill over to other forums or set a bad precedent.  Since the IC forums are my turf, I figured I'd toss my input in as well, though.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 6, 2003)

You mean you don't read our vampire game Gary?  Say it aint so!


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 6, 2003)

I get what you are saying Morrus. Unfortunatly, I don't know how to explain it any better.

Hmm... 

I think we are basicly asking if we can take our games to a level of movies like Natural Born Killers, Near Dark, or Fight Club.

Just check out our Vampire game, and imagine us "kicking it up a notch or two".


----------



## garyh (Mar 7, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *You mean you don't read our vampire game Gary?  Say it aint so! *




I stop by random threads on occassion to see what's up, but I don't read every post in the IC forums.  I have to sleep, ya know.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 7, 2003)

We're discussing this, btw; we'll give you an answer early next week.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 7, 2003)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 12, 2003)

I await with baited breath.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah, me too.  

Stay tuned, and sorry for the delay. In the mean time, carry on as you have been doing. We haven't forgotten.


----------



## garyh (Mar 12, 2003)

We're trying!  Really!


----------



## Wippit Guud (Mar 12, 2003)

Just tio add something, with the appearance of the Book of Vile Darkness, the possibility of extremely evil PbP games becomes possible, and even suggested by some, but the few who want to run one want a password-protected area to do it, so that under-18 people can't get in.

Even beyond language and such, some of the stuff suggested in BoVD shouldn't be in an open forum.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 12, 2003)

I don't really think that that should be considered at the same time as this.  It jumbles too many things up together into one decision.

-Advisory labels as it were on threads so people who would not be comfortable know ahead of time to stay out

-Vampire is not neccessarily akin to the book of vile darkness.  It need not go down into such depths as any BOVD games would have to for them to be considered vile games.  I mean, what we have been doing so far doesn't quailfy as vile in any sense of the word.

-What you suggest would also add a whole extra forum, and while it might be nice, is it really neccessary, and how would you have them verify age?  It would add a whole lot of extra work to already overworked people.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 13, 2003)

Piratecat, were you going to respond to me on this issue?


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 13, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Piratecat, were you going to respond to me on this issue? *




Did you get my email?

Come by the Moderator's Forum, my friend! Thanks.


----------



## Catulle (Mar 13, 2003)

I just thought I'd weigh in with a 'quietly curious' on this one, too.

Regards,

Barry


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 15, 2003)




----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 18, 2003)




----------



## Shalimar (Mar 20, 2003)




----------



## Piratecat (Mar 20, 2003)

We're a little busy, folks. Moderating time has tripled in the last few days!

We will end up drawing up some guidelines for you. In the mean time, continue labelling the threads as mature and continue using good common sense. Depiction of seductive vampiric blood-drinking is one thing; depiction of gang rape, child abuse or specific torture is another. 

If you have any specific doubts, best not to post it until you double-check with GaryH or Creamsteak. If these threads turn out to be a problem, we'll probably revisit this policy.

Will that do for now? Let us know if you have any specific questions or concerns!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 21, 2003)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL!  Kitana, you got Hong so excited he forgot how to spell  *




ROFL!

yes its been a while since I glanced back here.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 21, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I stop by random threads on occassion to see what's up, but I don't read every post in the IC forums.  I have to sleep, ya know.   *




sleep?!  What is that?!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Mar 21, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *We're a little busy, folks. Moderating time has tripled in the last few days!
> 
> We will end up drawing up some guidelines for you. In the mean time, continue labelling the threads as mature and continue using good common sense. Depiction of seductive vampiric blood-drinking is one thing; depiction of gang rape, child abuse or specific torture is another.
> 
> ...




Well the "mature" games I run each have a moderator as a player so I guess I'm good if they don't complain!

hehe


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 31, 2003)

Thanks for staying on this P-Kitty.


----------

